# Help with ID - Coelogyne? Odontoglossum? Other?



## TDT (Nov 17, 2016)

Any idea what species this is? My brother and his wife are working and living in Kigali, Rwanda and purchased this and other orchids from a garden plant vendor. He thinks it's an Odontoglossum, but I think a Coelogyne of some kind. I've asked him to send another photo of the flower from the front, preferably in focus! Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Ray (Nov 17, 2016)

I agree with you, but have no idea of the species.


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2016)

Coelogyne lactea


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2016)

Coelo, yes! any (bad) fragrance?

Jean


----------



## JAB (Nov 17, 2016)

Coelogyne grows in Africa??


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2016)

I would say Coelogyne also.


----------



## TDT (Nov 18, 2016)

Here are more images of this plant and flower. It has a sweet fragrance in the morning and has been flowering for about 3 weeks now so flowers are aging. 

It does look like Coelogyne lactea to me as well, based on some of the photos on the web. Thanks!

The plants were purchased in Kigali, but orchids that are sold here are brought in from elsewhere, usually through South Africa. No way of knowing where this plant originated.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2016)

You may have to dig. Lots of species photos here:
http://coelogynes.com/species coel flaccida.html
and here:
http://orchidspecies.com/indexco.htm


----------



## TDT (Nov 19, 2016)

I just had a reply from Kevin Dawes of coelogynes.com and he thinks it's Coel huettneriana. 
Thanks for the feedback everyone,
Tracey


----------

